# Need Limit Stop M6 T-nut - any sources besides Grizzly?



## jmx66 (Jul 5, 2017)

I need a couple limit stop T-nuts, #63, part #P0704063
https://www.grizzly.com/products/g0704/parts

Anyone know of an alternate?
Or could I mill some from a plain old M6 nut?


----------



## British Steel (Jul 5, 2017)

A M6 nut might not have enough meat in it, but there's nothing to stop you milling some from a piece of bar and drilling/tapping them, 5mm drill and M6 tap required if you don't have 'em, a few Local Currency Units, and you'll be set up for making more when you want 'em and any other M6 threaded additions to the mill?

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jul 5, 2017)

Hey, British Steel.  Totally off topic but I saw the movie "Lord of the Flies" the other day.  In it the character Piggy tells how the Cambridge Town was renamed Camberley.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 5, 2017)

Tee nuts were one of the first projects when I got my first mill.  The mill was slotted for 5/8" Tee nuts but the ones which came with the set were 9/16".  I have never run across a 5/8" Tee nut  tapped for 3/8-16 studs so making them was the only option.  Some forty years later, I'm still using them.

It is a fairly simple part to make.  An end mill, a drill and a tap are the only required tools.  Measurements don't even have to be that precise.  For a limit stop, aluminum would be an acceptable material.

Go ahead and make them.  Aside from having a supply of nuts at hand, you will have the pride of accomplishment and a sense of empowerment when you're finished.


----------



## jmx66 (Jul 5, 2017)

M6 tap and 5mm bit ordered! Thanks guys.


----------



## British Steel (Jul 5, 2017)

Don't forget, when you've made 'em, munge the last couple of turns on the underside so you can't run the bolts through all the way and out the other side, which is the quickest way to break out the top of the T-slots leaving an ugly crater in your mill table...

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## British Steel (Jul 5, 2017)

Charles Spencer said:


> Hey, British Steel.  Totally off topic but I saw the movie "Lord of the Flies" the other day.  In it the character Piggy tells how the Cambridge Town was renamed Camberley.



Yup, it was originally named for the Cambridge Hotel, which is still standing!
The kid who played Piggy went to Camberley Primary school, and motorbike scrambling started here too 

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 5, 2017)

British Steel said:


> Don't forget, when you've made 'em, munge the last couple of turns on the underside so you can't run the bolts through all the way and out the other side, which is the quickest way to break out the top of the T-slots leaving an ugly crater in your mill table...
> 
> Dave H. (the other one)




  I use a plug tap and stop when the tap is flush with the bottom of the T nut.


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 5, 2017)

You mean these . $1.00 each
http://www.grizzly.com/parts/P0704063


----------



## jmx66 (Jul 5, 2017)

Yep, those are them. I can't bring myself to spend $10 on shipping $2 worth of parts, so instead, I spend $50 on metric taps and drill bits and will spend probably an hour making them. 
So now you just learned something about me.


----------



## hman (Jul 6, 2017)

jmx66 said:


> Yep, those are them. I can't bring myself to spend $10 on shipping $2 worth of parts, so instead, I spend $50 on metric taps and drill bits and will spend probably an hour making them.
> So now you just learned something about me.


What we really learned is the you're just like the rest of us!


----------



## Splat (Jul 7, 2017)

*McMaster* has them, too, but they're $4.67 each. I'd just make my own.


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 15, 2017)

If you call Grizzly you can usually get small parts shipped much cheaper or free


----------

